# Why do people go crazy over the nes and snes classic editions?



## Bryon15 (Jun 26, 2017)

I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.


----------



## ThisIsJohn (Jun 26, 2017)

Why do people like things I don't like?


----------



## NANASHI89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.


You realize the NES Classic Edition was hacked, right? Add more NES games, change the Home Menu Theme... you could even add Nintendo 64 games to the mix!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.



Have you seen how much some of these game for new on eBay or Amazon?  What if people want to find a legal way to play these ROMs?


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 26, 2017)

problaly for nostalgia reasons, or they have to much money, or they dont know that you can play all the games for free with a emulator, and therefor think its a good price


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.



What ? NES Classic was hacked and added more games to it. SNES is going to be hack as well. What's wrong ? We are not all same people.

You aren't in their shoes so thats the problem. Be happy for them rather than wondering why do people go crazy over things.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 26, 2017)

Because they are cute.  /s


----------



## NANASHI89 (Jun 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Because they are cute. /s


Yeah, bigger is not always better. Some of us like palm-sized consoles...

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Because they are cute.  /s



Best answer really. I'm really only interested in the SNES box because the included controllers can be used for Wii VC & emus, and because it would be something small to throw in the suitcase for free entertainment in the hotel room when on trips. I already own 3 real Super Famicom consoles and an SD2SNES, so I certainly don't need an SNES emu box. But it is kinda cute. (I want a SuFami version.)


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 26, 2017)

Star fox 2 ...

Fancy first party retro controllers...

Easy cheap set up box...

Didn´t see the value of the Nes Mini just because of poor emulation and lag, but im excited for the SNES Mini


----------



## depaul (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't generalize. Not all people know about roms/hacking/emulators. In fact, I know some people (mainly parents and old dudes...) who don't pirate at all, they have no problems paying 60$ for a cute console, and throw it one or two months later... In marketing we call this market segmentation...

When you get older you don't really care about how many games you've got, you'll only touch your console once every week or so, and just have some fun for 15~30 min then turn it off and forget it. You'll rarely ever finish any game (unless your kid does!  ).


----------



## Graham182 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Best answer really. I'm really only interested in the SNES box because the included controllers can be used for Wii VC & emus, and because it would be something small to throw in the suitcase for free entertainment in the hotel room when on trips. I already own 3 real Super Famicom consoles and an SD2SNES, so I certainly don't need an SNES emu box. But it is kinda cute. (I want a SuFami version.)



They did release SNES controllers for the wiimote years ago, but this whole package is less than trying to buy 2 of those controllers now!
Also if you like the SF version try getting the eu snes, has the US 60hz games.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

The NES and SNES Classic consoles are what SEGA should've done as well.

Why am I excited for the SNES Classic?
- Star Fox 2
- Bundled with 2 controllers
- It's the PAL/JP SNES design
- Nostalgia

P.S. Just you wait till AssGames decide to release another "new" model of Sega Mega Drive Mini.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Have you seen how much some of these game for new on eBay or Amazon?  What if people want to find a legal way to play these ROMs?


it's not about playing them legally or illegally, its about having the real deal... and being collectible..
i perfectly understand the fact the old games, specially rare and closed in box go for thousans of bucks.. they are the real deal, they are worth that much, they are part of history...
and i even like it that way..

i think this nes and snes crazy is thinking\creating another "collectible worth" item... people for some reason people think theese plastic mini things will be worth hundreds of bucks
i also fail to understand why people don't understand that the mini systems costed like 2 bucks to manufacter and nintendo is just ripping them off, it's just a polished emulator.. and you can play theese games about anywhere in any device... there is no difference on playing them in an android box on tv, or getting this thing..
i do believe this is just a "collectible wannabbe" drived by the hype... the fact that nintendo makes it "very limited" adds up the craze and so does is scalping...


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 27, 2017)

• brand new official nintendo branded controllers
• nearly every must have snes game
• some of those games cost more than the console itself to own
• it feels official, no piracy emulators or wrong feeling controllers


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> • brand new official nintendo branded controllers
> • nearly every must have snes game
> • some of those games cost more than the console itself to own
> • it feels official, no piracy emulators or wrong feeling controllers



Even though Nintendo is still using an emulator, which under US copyright law has been deemed legal as emulators don't use copyrighted code *shrug*.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Aug 11, 2017)

I got excited for the snes classic for a few moments before realizing I already have a raspberry pie with retropie and every snes game (every actual game, not including bootlegs). I also have several 8bitdo nes/fc30 pro controllers I use for switch, the retropie and my pc. Then I quickly realized that the snes classic makes no sense. The only thing it really has that I won't is a retail Starfox 2 that isn't beta. But chances are someone will dump it from the classic at some point.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 11, 2017)

Everybody like small things. 
Nes mini, snes mini, ipod nano, ps3 slim, psp slim, ps4 slim, psvita slim, GBA micro, that is why.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 11, 2017)

Lot of included games were never released in Europe other than VC. It's the first time nintendo officially sells these games here, even if it's still emulation.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Everybody like small things.


That's what I keep telling myself, yet everytime I get naked with a girl they start laughing.

Either way, on a more serious note: The devices look neat. They look like the old consoles, just a bit smaller. They are good quality and are a collectible. My NES mini actually only sits on my shelf to look nice, it's not even hooked up.

It allows everyone to play the nostalic games. Most people in here wont care about this because we all know our (usually illegal) ways to enjoy them, but not everyone is as tech-savvy or wants to visit shady sites.


----------



## ezi0n (Sep 5, 2017)

Its a childhood memory - I had pretty much any nintendo console with the exception of the WiiU and the Switch but had either to trade up or sell everything when relocating globally - this is a welcome replacement as its 'official' and thanks to Cluster allows to have all roms on official hardware and brand new ... loving it - hope similar things are possible with the snes classic and that Nintendo releases the N64 classic edition even though I got a CIB N64 and a N64 ultra hdmi here already ... just one of those things ... Because you can ... now you got the money to invest in them back then you were happy to trade up ...


----------



## Evilengine (Sep 5, 2017)

Because most people can't think rational and love to buy even more plastic shit.
I use my SNES Jr. RGB modded with SD2SNES, sold my collection of the best 200 SNES games, I don't care for nostalgia anymore. But like the authentic feeling of a CRT and non-emulation.


----------



## N7Kopper (Sep 30, 2017)

It's a collectors item. And like most collectors items, it's practically worthless for anyone who knows how to get far better emulators running on far more powerful systems. Unless you want to speedrun Star Fox 2 or you're seeking it out for its form factor, you would be better served with a Wii in most cases. Or whatever you have lying around - a Pi, a Wii U, a decent PC...

But, like most other entertainment gadgets (and also cryptocurrencies ) it has value not because of anything intrinsic, but because of what people value it at. One man's trash...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

its cheap and fun so why not.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 30, 2017)

I honestly don't get why this argument is still going on.


----------



## NESjimbo (Oct 1, 2017)

For me, nothing beats an official release with authentic controllers.  I also have a RetroPie, but setting that thing up is a pain sometimes. Emulators aren't an exact science sometimes. The plug-and-play factor of the Classic can't be underestimated. Nostalgia factor is also a major part of it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2017)

it's has such a nice menu, alas I wish could have as nice of an experience elsewhere


----------



## SonicMC (Oct 1, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> For me, nothing beats an official release with authentic controllers.  I also have a RetroPie, but setting that thing up is a pain sometimes. Emulators aren't an exact science sometimes. The plug-and-play factor of the Classic can't be underestimated. Nostalgia factor is also a major part of it.



Yeah for authentic controllers!!!

Plus I'm hoping the snes classic controllers work on wii/wii u.

if you can find the snes classic at retail it is cheaper than importing two club nintendo snes classic controllers new.
https://www.amazon.com/Club-Nintend...506831039&sr=8-2&keywords=snes+wii+controller


----------



## zoogie (Oct 1, 2017)

1. not everybody is a pirate
2. the controller and ui are perfect
3. it's cute and collectable
4. raspberry pi, pc, phone etc. have no nostalgic value
5. raspberry pi, pc, phone etc. are not plug-n-play. not everybody is a teen or twenty-something nerd who is tech literate and wants to get their hands dirty with emulators and pirating roms. some people are parents, professionals, etc. who are not into that lifestyle and would rather plunk down $80 than give it a second thought. tl;dr, gbatemp.net is not representative of reality -- stop judging people's purchases based on what you or your in-group's comfort zone may be.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 1, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.


I sell Wiis soft-modded with a 4GB SD card, emulators out the ass, and it comes with a black+red theme. You supply your own ROMs though, but I can always add PD ROMs and cool PD tech demos. I buy them from Goodwill for $15 to $30, refurbish them myself, mod them, and sell them for $50 with 1 Wiimote and all cables+sensor bar. (I still have 6, and ship to anywhere in the U.S.A.)


----------



## NESjimbo (Oct 1, 2017)

SonicMC said:


> Yeah for authentic controllers!!!
> 
> Plus I'm hoping the snes classic controllers work on wii/wii u.
> 
> ...


Guaranteed they will work.

I paid $60+ for those Club Nintendo controllers (one EU, one JP), and now I feel like I completely wasted my money.


----------



## johnbus (Oct 1, 2017)

Most people are not tech-savvy enough to easily set up their own custom retro game system, or even be trusted to use one someone else set up. This site (or at least the userbase) is largely dedicated to hacking and modifying game consoles that major industry giants spend millions of dollars to lock down in both hardware and software. The (arguably few) major security breaches that people have made over the years is a testament to the ability of the community's prowess.

Nintendo wants to simplify their systems so that anyone can play them. That is their business model. The ease of use of the Classic series allows anyone, from young children to the elderly, to try out some of their back catalogue while avoiding unnecessary frustrations. It would be difficult to fault them given their financial success.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 1, 2017)

I want an nes and snes classic, but that's because I'm a retro gamer at heart.  I don't like many new games which is why I play the wii u almost exclusively.  I'm a purist though.  the only thing not pure about my setup is that I use a retro console to boot up games.  I use the cartridges and the controllers though which I think is the way to play these games despite the fact that I want the classics.

edit: I use a retro console due to space and the fact that it can output to hdmi.  my tv can't support those older resolutions from psx and back.  I need a framemeister to do so.


----------



## retrofan_k (Oct 1, 2017)

zoogie said:


> 1. not everybody is a pirate
> 2. the controller and ui are perfect
> 3. it's cute and collectable
> 4. raspberry pi, pc, phone etc. have no nostalgic value
> 5. raspberry pi, pc, phone etc. are not plug-n-play. not everybody is a teen or twenty-something nerd who is tech literate and wants to get their hands dirty with emulators and pirating roms. some people are parents, professionals, etc. who are not into that lifestyle and would rather plunk down $80 than give it a second thought. tl;dr, gbatemp.net is not representative of reality -- stop judging people's purchases based on what you or your in-group's comfort zone may be.



Great reply, I couldn't have thought or said it any better.

All I have seen since Friday is grown up men shit posting and whining on FB retro gaming groups about this and others constantly wanting to shove Raspberry Pi's down your throat at the same time.

It was the same with the NES classic too.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Because they are cute.  /s


Honestly the best answer. I tried setting up a RetroPi system only to end up with a janky mess showing the very best of Linux's UI cohesion - something that would only make me look like a dork to friends and family that I show it to but can't figure out the magic combinations for all the features.

The NES/SNES Classics are very well designed, with the hardware looking like a prefect scaled replica and the OS being completely refined and integrated with no poorly designed afterthoughts badly shoehorned in.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 1, 2017)

unrelated post, but I had been playing a link to the past's cartridge.  I remember beating it as a kid.  however, this time, I got lost on either the third or the forth dungeon in the dark world.  it's the one where you're in the place you got the master sword in the light world.  lol.  the most expensive game I own is dragon view at around $20.  I love that game.  I wish I could buy Mega Man X3 and Mega Man 7.  I have carts of the rest of 'em.  however, those games cost like $100 apiece.  I bought the games for the wii u, just to play them.


----------



## Tigran (Oct 1, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.



My question is why the living hell do you care if other people want one or not?

Does it affect your everyday life? Does it stop you from getting life saving medicine? Did it kick your dog?

Why do people like you give two flying F**ks what other people want?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 1, 2017)

Nintendo made a quality item, probably the biggest complaint is the chosen games for the system or even the fact there is only 21 game and the price, and maybe how short the controller cable is... and no button to get home menu on by default. But it works, easy, simple, and in HD, and while against someone's will, probably gonna be hacked to put other preferred games on it and  even scalped to no end.

Besides the last part, is a collectors item and a quality novelty product for family and friends for people 25 years older since it was a deal. Is not a terrible product, but is true there is other options like virtual console with more options for games on wii or wii u (or 3ds if you like portable gaming) and i'm talking legitimate means here, or buying a actual snes or some mock system like retron5, and actual carts, though the carts seem to be higher priced for some demanding lots of money. Either way, is acknowledged is quality work on both is emulation and presentation and hardware, and only people who actually enjoy their childhood would enjoy it with a friend. 

Honestly i appreciate compilations, there plenty of games on there, that many probably don't even know about and wouldn't have cared to try, sonic ultimate genesis collection has beyond oasis, I never knew about it but it is a very good game and glad to play it now that it was bundled with other games like, sonic the hedgehog, kid chameleon, streets of rage, dr robotnik mean bean machine, shining force, and phantasy star. Compilations are good thing to some people. Buying one, you may find something you would enjoy, and even if you don't you still have stuff you sure you can enjoy.


----------



## MrTea (Oct 1, 2017)

I love the form factor and builds of the official products, plus the joy pads are amazing. Another big positive over a raspberry pi (or any other way of emulating a game)  is the boot time of the nes and snes mini is instant (just like the original consoles) whilst on a pi you're looking at least a minute of it booting and display flash screens!

I've got a pi too for arcade games etc but I'll Happy pick up these official Nintendo products as they are extremely well made.


----------



## sj33 (Oct 1, 2017)

I've never understood why people want to pay so much for generic ARM devices in a fancy shell.

If it were using an FGPA, it might be worth it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2017)

Conversely, why do people go crazy over the Raspberry Pi? The Snes Classic is fundamentally the same thing, is it not?
A basic board computer, running a Linux-based operating system, emulators, plastic shell and controllers.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> I mean it's $80 for 21 games. They're never going to add more games to it. You can't use physical snes carts. Why do people want this? You could get a refurbished Wii for less than $80, hack it, put snes9x gx on it, and have access to any snes game you want.



The roms are better than carts for one thing: Store and save space. Don't forgot, they can be hack to adding more roms in it anyway. 

And I had NES and SNES when I was teenager. So I missed them and glad that I have NES Classic Mini and soon SNES Classic Mini so I am glad to have them in my life again! Hate 2000's minus video games, I mean. Just this world sucks at 2000's.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2017)

Derp derp, use emyulatorrrr & pirate gaems hurr durr.

Not everyone is a filthy pirate.
These things have nostalgic values along with collector values.
I for one like the NES and SNES mini.
Wouldn't care if it wasn't hackable or not, they're great collector pieces and an awesome throwback to the good old days.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 1, 2017)

They are both iconic consoles that were a huge part of my childhood/growing up and still are to this day. Whether or not I can emulate a system won't stop me from owning the original or buying a "mini". Overall nostalgia and unique collectable.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 1, 2017)

It's a cute and adorable way to still have a nes/snes under my TV when all of the space is taken up by various TV relates boxes and modern HUGE consoles. Now if someone can sell me an EU snes mini *FOR RETAIL PRICE PM* me :-)

p.s. Don't buy from scalpers, there should be laws against private citizens reselling goods if you can't prove you've had them for more than a year.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 1, 2017)

Honestly I think they are charging way too much. $30-40 seems more reasonable for something like this.


----------



## sj33 (Oct 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Conversely, why do people go crazy over the Raspberry Pi? The Snes Classic is fundamentally the same thing, is it not?
> A basic board computer, running a Linux-based operating system, emulators, plastic shell and controllers.


Because the Pi is a fully open platform which people can custom build to their pleasing. It's cheap and people can do whatever they want with it.

The Snes Mini is a tad more nefarious. It uses similar off-the-shelf components to create a closed platform being sold on brand value alone for a much high price. That people are paying such a high price for a fancy shell is bizarre.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

sj33 said:


> Because the Pi is a fully open platform which people can custom build to their pleasing. It's cheap and people can do whatever they want with it.
> 
> The Snes Mini is a tad more nefarious. It uses similar off-the-shelf components to create a closed platform being sold on brand value alone for a much high price.



What's even more baffling is that people who support or purchase Snes/NES classics are treated as somehow being inferior. But whatever, as they say in Japanese, かてにしろ *shrug*


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 2, 2017)

It's a nice little thing. Looks nice, feels nice. Plays nice. And can be injected with more titles. I quite like it that way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> It's a nice little thing. Looks nice, feels nice. Plays nice. And can be injected with more titles. I quite like it that way.



It can be injected, but the method is a PITA until we get an update to Haxchi2.


----------



## sj33 (Oct 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What's even more baffling is that people who support or purchase Snes/NES classics are treated as somehow being inferior. But whatever, as they say in Japanese, かてにしろ *shrug*


まあね。本当のスーパーファミじゃなくて普通なARMのコンピュターだけなのにそんな信じられない値段を払う人がいるか面白いと思う。でも、好きにしてね。

Anyway, nobody is making it personal. The device is just not good value.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

sj33 said:


> まあね。本当のスーパーファミじゃなくて普通なARMのコンピュターだけなのにそんな信じられない値段を払う人がいるか面白いと思う。でも、好きにしてね。
> 
> Anyway, nobody is making it personal. The device is just not good value.



It is when Mother 2/Earthbound is being sold at 200 dollars, only a fool would spend that much on eBay for that game *shrug* To each their own.

I just can't be arsed buying a Retro Pie 3 motherboard, case, PSU, controller, SD card, when the Snes Mini is so much easier as everything comes in the box. For the games it comes with, it most certainly is worth it, but meh.


----------



## R0B0T0 (Oct 2, 2017)

sj33 said:


> The Snes Mini is a tad more nefarious. It uses similar off-the-shelf components to create a closed platform being sold on brand value alone for a much high price. That people are paying such a high price for a fancy shell is bizarre.



What?  You realize that there are 21 games on this, right?  Some of Nintendo’s most classic IP?  If you assume each game to cost about $4 (which is mobile microtransaction-level pricing) then you can consider the hardware free, including the 2 very nice first party controllers.

Hey, there are lots of older books and movies and music that I could steal too, are the companies that own these ‘nefarious’ for trying to sell them as well?


----------



## cvskid (Oct 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It is when Mother 2/Earthbound is being sold at 200 dollars, only a fool would spend that much on eBay for that game *shrug* To each their own.
> 
> I just can't be arsed buying a Retro Pie 3 motherboard, case, PSU, controller, SD card, when the Snes Mini is so much easier as everything comes in the box. For the games it comes with, it most certainly is worth it, but meh.


IDK why anyone would spend 200 dollars on earthbound in general when you can get a repro cart of earthbound/mother 2 uncut/uncensored for much cheaper.


----------



## CanuckGod (Oct 3, 2017)

Have a Pi3 with RetroPie installed with ROMs for several systems including the SNES and my first console, the ColecoVision. Also just got a SNES Classic Edition. Yes, the Pi can do more (and for cheaper), but having owned the SNES as a teenager, nostalgia won out, and I'm glad I bought it. Each has their place, and that's why I own both.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2017)

CanuckGod said:


> Have a Pi3 with RetroPie installed with ROMs for several systems including the SNES and my first console, the ColecoVision. Also just got a SNES Classic Edition. Yes, the Pi can do more (and for cheaper), but having owned the SNES as a teenager, nostalgia won out, and I'm glad I bought it. Each has their place, and that's why I own both.



Well that, and the ROMs are actually legal on the Snes Classic, if that's something people care about.


----------



## CanuckGod (Oct 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well that, and the ROMs are actually legal on the Snes Classic, if that's something people care about.



That was a consideration as well


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2017)

CanuckGod said:


> That was a consideration as well



Right, but some people still insist on their precious Raspberry Pi 3's. I can't be arsed to have to buy all the parts, install the OS and all the games, etc


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 3, 2017)

It's a tiny box that plays SNES games right out of the box.  I don't have to worry about battery life (I have a copy of Earthbound, I should solder a battery holder to it, but alas, lazy and unmotivated is a thing), dust, and the "oldness" of the hardware.  It's about "easy life"/"taking it easy".  Sure, I could do the same thing with a Raspberry Pi and a bread box, but that requires a level of tinkering I don't want to deal with.

Secondly, it's small and runs on usb power.  I can connect it to almost any screen and play all the SNES/NES titles I want.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 3, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> It's a tiny box that plays SNES games right out of the box.  I don't have to worry about battery life (I have a copy of Earthbound, I should solder a battery holder to it, but alas, lazy and unmotivated is a thing), dust, and the "oldness" of the hardware.  It's about "easy life"/"taking it easy".  Sure, I could do the same thing with a Raspberry Pi and a bread box, but that requires a level of tinkering I don't want to deal with.
> 
> Secondly, it's small and runs on usb power.  I can connect it to almost any screen and play all the SNES/NES titles I want.


How is it difficult to plug in an SD to a computer, run a program to install retropie, then turn on the raspberry pi and plug in a USB drive to transfer roms? And you seem to be under the assumption the raspberry pi is powered differently, when in fact it is powered exactly like the snes classic via micro USB. The raspberry pi is equally small, if not smaller too.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against the snes classic, but people need to actually look into how the pi works before assuming it's complicated


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 3, 2017)

Because people are dumb enough to not realize you can get way better emulation and even more consoles emulated by simply buying a Raspberry Pi with RetroPie installed. xD
Oh and cheaper too.

I don't know, it might be just because it's Nintendo, and people like to flock around Nintendo stuff like fucking vulture's waiting for a dead prey.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 3, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> How is it difficult to plug in an SD to a computer, run a program to install retropie, then turn on the raspberry pi and plug in a USB drive to transfer roms? And you seem to be under the assumption the raspberry pi is powered differently, when in fact it is powered exactly like the snes classic via micro USB. The raspberry pi is equally small, if not smaller too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not against the snes classic, but people need to actually look into how the pi works before assuming it's complicated



It's a lot more complicated that just "remove from box" and insert cables into television and power.

Seriously, I like tinkering with my 3DS....but the SNES mini fills a niche.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 3, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> How is it difficult to plug in an SD to a computer, run a program to install retropie, then turn on the raspberry pi and plug in a USB drive to transfer roms? And you seem to be under the assumption the raspberry pi is powered differently, when in fact it is powered exactly like the snes classic via micro USB. The raspberry pi is equally small, if not smaller too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not against the snes classic, but people need to actually look into how the pi works before assuming it's complicated


You should mention that a raspberry pi 3 setup is not that much cheaper than an SNES mini ($35 for the pi, 10 for a case, another 10 for a micro SD card, another 10 for a 2A power supply, another 30€ for a set of decent controllers = ~95). Yes it plays pretty much all retrogames you ant but from having built one for my bedroom myself I can tell you that input lag on the raspberry is really killing a lot of gameplay fun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2017)

Conversely, why do people who prefer using a no-frills emulator that works out of the box and want to use legally sanctioned emulation for games that haven't had an official digital release in over twenty years. being ridiculed?

If people want to use NERD's Snes emulator (and hack it later), why the hell does it matter what people do with their  money? I'm sorry that I don't want to have to buy all the parts, put them all together, get an SD card, or case, or PSU/AC adapter, computer board, and install the OS. If people want to get them, who are you to complain? I could easily ask the same on why people get hard ons over Raspberry Pi 3 machines when people want to support developers.

It's  not so one-sided now, is it?

"Oh no, people want to support officially, and legally sanctioned emulators by supporting developers, oh the horror!"


----------



## kublai (Oct 3, 2017)

Because Big 'N' created the hype and you have fallen for it.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 3, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Because people are dumb enough to not realize you can get way better emulation and even more consoles emulated by simply buying a Raspberry Pi with RetroPie installed. xD
> Oh and cheaper too.
> 
> I don't know, it might be just because it's Nintendo, and people like to flock around Nintendo stuff like fucking vulture's waiting for a dead prey.


If you do the math, a retrofit setup is not really a lot cheaper.

But what annoys me is the fact that you need to go out of your way to call people names to back up your argument.

Most people can see what advantages a retropie setup can potentially have bit can also see the appeal of a SNES mini. Why is it that either side needs to be called "stupid"? Why not appreciate both?


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> You should mention that a raspberry pi 3 setup is not that much cheaper than an SNES mini ($35 for the pi, 10 for a case, another 10 for a micro SD card, another 10 for a 2A power supply, another 30€ for a set of decent controllers = ~95). Yes it plays pretty much all retrogames you ant but from having built one for my bedroom myself I can tell you that input lag on the raspberry is really killing a lot of gameplay fun.


Haha the amount of people that blame the Pi itself for input lag.... wired up, and more importantly hooked up to a good TV, and there's less lag than the SNES Mini, un-noticeable! I once thought the same myself, until I changed my TV.....


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2017)

Got well over 15k games (kek) on my PC.

This is an official product that gives is official controllers and avoids legal gray areas


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 3, 2017)

mightymuffy said:


> Haha the amount of people that blame the Pi itself for input lag.... wired up, and more importantly hooked up to a good TV, and there's less lag than the SNES Mini, un-noticeable! I once thought the same myself, until I changed my TV.....


No. There is not. Using the same TV, same HDmi input, same cables etc. I can notice a horrible input delay on retroarch (the emulator used in retropie) I am not blaming the pi, I can notice the same delay on retroarch for my PSTV or my android TV box.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 3, 2017)

*puts on nostalgia glasses* let me tell you a story, a heartwarming story
We lile it! That is why!
The End


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 3, 2017)

mightymuffy said:


> Haha the amount of people that blame the Pi itself for input lag.... wired up, and more importantly hooked up to a good TV, and there's less lag than the SNES Mini, un-noticeable! I once thought the same myself, until I changed my TV.....


I've used a Bluetooth controller and haven't had enough lag to be noticeable. Only a few games cause some kind of issue, but I'm fine with that considering I have almost every game for the snes in my library, now including Starfox 2.
If people want the snes classic that's fine, but you get much more for your money with a retropie setup which is why I prefer it. Multiple systems, way more games, support for multiple controllers (including Bluetooth). I just prefer to have those features.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 3, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> If you do the math, a retrofit setup is not really a lot cheaper.
> 
> But what annoys me is the fact that you need to go out of your way to call people names to back up your argument.
> 
> Most people can see what advantages a retropie setup can potentially have bit can also see the appeal of a SNES mini. Why is it that either side needs to be called "stupid"? Why not appreciate both?


I never said "stupid". Read again.

And you can get a good enough setup by the same price you get an SNES Mini.
That is of course, if you are lucky to find one at non-scalper price.
Luckily, Nintendo is stocking more minis now.

Still, call it what you will, the SNES Mini doesn't stop being nothing more of an SNES emulation machine with only 21 games into it.
The controllers are a neat addition and everything, but keep in mind the controllers use the same port as that of the Wiimote, which is not really suitable if you plan on using them on anything else, like PC gaming.

I guarantee you that if it didn't have the "Nintendo" brand over it, people wouldn't even look at the thing.

To me the Mini consoles are not appealing due to 2 reasons:

Shortage of games available
Licensing issues
The second is the worst offender.

Good luck trying to get any 2nd/3rd party games from those consoles on a Mini one.
This might come to light when the N64 Mini hits shelves next year.
People will start seeing that games like Goldeneye 007 or Banjo Kazooie won't be there, we might get lucky if the N64 Mini even gets 20 games at all.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 3, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I never said "stupid". Read again.


I did read it again multiple times. And unless you want to be so pedantic as to make a difference between "stupid" and "dumb" I don't see where I was misquoting you.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 3, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> I did read it again multiple times. And unless you want to be so pedantic as to make a difference between "stupid" and "dumb" I don't see where I was misquoting you.


Dumb's less offensive.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 3, 2017)

The SNES Classic Edition go higher than NES Classic could, N64 games were the NES Classic's limit, now the SNES Classic can run NDS, GBA, GB, and GBC games.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 3, 2017)

You think the SNES and NES editions made people crazy?

Wait till we see N64/DC/PS1/GC or Sega Genesis mini editions. (if they happen)

Mostly it is all because of Nostalgia, for me personally my NES and SNES were the Genesis/DC & PS1.

Some people also enjoy the dozens of games that you get included within the system and not to mention the fact that it is tiny so it has that whole "cute" factor going for it too.

Oh and you can hack them i believe so there is that too.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 3, 2017)

Because nostalgia is one of the most powerful forces in the world.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 3, 2017)

Nostalgia. I kept one of the controllers wrapped up and told my sister to unwrap it
and she had tears in her eyes from the nostalgia it bought to her.


----------

